# Ten Outdated Elements of Desktop Operating Systems"



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ten Outdated Elements of Desktop Operating Systems".

*Taking a break from reporting on the latest netbook or phone rumours, Engadget posted an article yesterday about several elements in desktop operating systems writer Paul Miller finds outdated. While there's some interesting stuff in there, there's also a lot to discuss.*

Editorial: 10 outdated elements of desktop operating systems by Paul Miller.

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If there's one thing I hate, it's bad grammar in online articles. osnews.com needs to work on their English skills.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> If there's one thing I hate, it's bad grammar in online articles. osnews.com needs to work on their English skills.


...you would do, if you were to attempt to publish a blog/article in that persons native language???



> ....... but at least here in The Netherlands, and from what I've seen the rest of Europe ........


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

See at the bottom where it says


> OSNews LLC


LLC = Limited Liability Corporation

If you're a corporation, you can afford translators on your staff. He could have gotten someone else to translate the article for him.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> See at the bottom where it says
> 
> LLC = Limited Liability Corporation
> 
> If you're a corporation, you can afford translators on your staff. He could have gotten someone else to translate the article for him.


Hi namenotfound,

And so, by your logic (assuming that an LLC is representative of large corporations), a one person consultant can afford to hire a translator? Doubtful, as it is not necessarily true for all one person consultants.

However, I grant you that if the author had passed the original article through BabelFish, he could have at least obtained a translation.

On another issue - you failed to point out the bad grammar you were complaining about - always good to issue the complaint with the cause and then perhaps with your superior grasp of grammar, a correction to enlighten us all.

And then, there is the argument (not excuse), that technically superior folks are a bit shy on grammar expertise as long as the point they are attempting to make is clear despite the grammar deficiency, e.g. ending a sentence with a preposition.

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, this isn't detailed, because I don't have the time. It's just a quick list of _some_ examples of bad grammar in the article.

Period should be enclosed in the end quote, not come after it.


> "automatic or manual transmission".


This sentence is a run-on, it should have been broken up into two sentences.


> In the US, automatics are the norm, but at least here in The Netherlands, and from what I've seen the rest of Europe too, manuals carry the preference.


Again, with the quotes.


> "automatics are for girls".


Should have used a different word to represent "normal," rather than say it twice in the sentence.


> Normal is just the normal


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> Ok, this isn't detailed, because *I don't have the time. * It's just a quick list of _some_ examples of bad grammar in the article.
> 
> Period should be enclosed in the end quote, not come after it.
> 
> ...


----------
but you sure had time to copy and remark about sections of that article ??? 

the above mentioned article describes the writer's opinion what Windows should be or could be. It is not a PhD document.


----------



## Chipzzz (Jan 12, 2010)

In fact, the period is not incorrectly place in "automatic or manual transmission" or "automatics are for girls". Times change and so does the Chicago Manual of Style. I quote from their Q&A: "...some types of writing require that punctuation be placed outside the quoted material (please see _CMOS_ 7.52). It's conventional to use single quotation marks in those cases. And in any case, Chicago editors are quick to abandon a rule if it renders writing useless or incorrect. It is usually acceptable to do the sensible thing."

Or to put it another way, they don't nit-pick.

ref: http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/CMS_FAQ/Punctuation/Punctuation44.html


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

> the period is not incorrectly _place_ in


watch it, the language police might come, keyboard errors are allowed, I wonder ???


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not writing an article online. Have I ever talked about someones grammar on this site? No, because this is a forum environment, so I understand things are a little less formal. If however, I was to write an article online (or in print), I would proofread and be sure it was all correct.

And to reply to the Chicago comment, just because they say it doesn't matter, doesn't mean it's correct. That's just like people accusing words like "ain't" and "swell." People don't seem to turn an eyebrow anymore when they hear these words, but that doesn't mean it's correct English. I know that Webster now includes the word "ain't" in their dictionaries, but that still doesn't mean it's proper English.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> I'm not writing an article online. Have I ever talked about someones grammar on this site? No, because this is a forum environment, so I understand things are a little less formal. If however, I was to write an article online (or in print), I would *proofread* and be sure it was all correct.
> 
> And to reply to the Chicago comment, just because they say it doesn't matter, doesn't mean it's correct. That's just like people *accusing words *like "ain't" and "swell." People don't seem to turn an eyebrow anymore when they hear these words, but that doesn't mean it's correct English. I know that Webster now includes the word "ain't" in their dictionaries, but that still doesn't mean it's proper English.


.....while we are being so picky here regarding a Dutch person writing an *Opinion *on a website, in a language not of their own birth....

Would the above words highlighted in red, quoted from your post be considered correct grammer and/or spelling? 

additionally, as quoted from your earlier post...



> Originally Posted by namenotfound
> *If there's one thing I hate, it's bad grammar *in online articles. osnews.com needs to work on their English skills.


As you are so perfect with your communication skills, didn't you mean to write the following, instead of what you actually did type ?

If there's one thing I hate, it's bad grammer *and* *punctuation* in online articles. osnews.com needs to *improve *on their English skills.

you can't even express yourself correctly in your native language, yet you nit-pick on someone else at least trying to use the english language, who was much clearer writing a blog on a technical issue, *in english*, than you were while writing your rant!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Like I said, this isn't an article, it's a forum. If I was writing an article, I would have it double and triple checked, not just by myself but by others as well. For final approval, before I went live with it. Just like an author of a book has their work checked and rechecked by various editors, before the final copy is put into mass print. It is not a rant, as you are so inclined to call it. I was merely stating my opinion on how I prefer to see articles written. Please do not twist what I said to suit yourself.


----------



## Chipzzz (Jan 12, 2010)

bp936 said:


> watch it, the language police might come, keyboard errors are allowed, I wonder ???


I stand corrected, thank you


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Like I said, this isn't an article, it's a forum. If I was writing an article, I would have it double and triple checked, not just by myself but by others as well. For final approval, before I went live with it. Just like an author of a book has their work checked and rechecked by various editors, before the final copy is put into mass print. It is not a rant, as you are so inclined to call it. I was merely stating my opinion on how I prefer to see articles written. Please do not twist what I said to suit yourself.


since I have quoted you in every reply. And your opinion of that persons written OPINION of another tech article, is just that, an opinion. It is my opinion, that your are ranting, so I havent twisted anything. All I have done is point out that when you start critisizing someone else, then you better have your own house in order while doing so.

You have misrepresented what that person wrote, stating that it was a news article. IN MY OPINION, it was an editorial ( in other words, a blog), referencing a news release, from a different source.

I look forward to any reply from you, attempting to justify your rant !


----------

